# FRP Sheets



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

_Can anyone point me In the right direction regarding purchasing FRP SHEETS (Wholesale),I,m English but live In The USA & maybe The Terminology I,m typing In doesn,t match. I,m looking at doing Dye Sub Magnets approx 2.25X 2.25..in the Past I,ve bought Wholesale from vendors mentioned here on TF(I do not want to single any out for Critisism) but I,m not willing to pay anywhere between 94C & 109C a Blank especially If you have the odd Mistake,but more Importantly for me is Price I want these to be small $1/$2 Purchases not $5/$6........_


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

_"Bump" I,ve decided to buy the 8.5 x 11 Sheets from a Wholsaler has anyone had experience of cutting these sheets and what sort of tools (Saws) would be required?_


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You will be much better off having the vendor cut them to size for you than trying to do it yourself. If you are doing a large enough quantity you can look into having a custom wood shop cut them as they will have the equipment needed to do a professional job.

Johnson Plastics cuts custom shapes at a great price.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

_Thanks for the reply but Johnson Plastics who I got two quotes from around 2/3 weeks ago worked out dearer than both Conde,Coastal & Best Blanks..I,m not willing to pay close to a Dollar for a 2.25x 2.25 Piece of FRP they are only worth 25C at best,I cannot justify charging a Custoner $3/$4 a Magnet........_


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

That goes back to selling a personalized product. The magnets that I have done I have been able to get a good price for. The ones that make it hard is when they ask for 100 pcs.


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

What i don't understand is why a vendor doesn't make a *cheap* .020 or .030 or .040 thick sublimation plastic ( or whatever you call it)
It will be the solution of almost what i want ? and it will open so many option for promotional products.

DT


----------



## Martin Boekers (Nov 14, 2011)

What about decals? Then you can use any substrate.


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

Try Subliflex from Johnson Plastics. I am using it for custom key tags and zipper pulls.

Ray


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

RaptorRay said:


> Try Subliflex from Johnson Plastics. I am using it for custom key tags and zipper pulls.
> 
> Ray


We use Subliflex for BMX number plates but the zipper pull idea is a good one. Do you have a pic of one you did? My concern is Subliflex prints good but not great. Just curious when the size of a zipper pull how it prints.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> We use Subliflex for BMX number plates but the zipper pull idea is a good one. Do you have a pic of one you did? My concern is Subliflex prints good but not great. Just curious when the size of a zipper pull how it prints.


Try Sublidecal from JP. It prints great and makes a great decal. The adhesive works so that it can be removed several times and then after 72 hours you can't get it off. It is also waterproof. I think the product is actually Mylar. You will need 2 teflon sheets to use when pressing.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

LB said:


> Try Sublidecal from JP. It prints great and makes a great decal. The adhesive works so that it can be removed several times and then after 72 hours you can't get it off. It is also waterproof. I think the product is actually Mylar. You will need 2 teflon sheets to use when pressing.


 
Thanks for the heads up - never knew such a thing existed, Will contact Kevin.

Is it a decal or a sticker like material?


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> Thanks for the heads up - never knew such a thing existed, Will contact Kevin.
> 
> Is it a decal or a sticker like material?


Yes, it is Mylar. It comes in silver as well as white. Here is the link to JP's page on it http://www.johnsonplastics.biz/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+L0507089B5344A1011936018+M37+ENG. I stick it to anything, wood, hardboard, acrylic whatever. I can laser cut it too. It can also be contour cut on a plotter.

Oops, the link doesn't work..just do a search on their site for Sublidecal.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

could sublidecal be used to make flexible magnets without lamination? adhere to the sheet magnets then cut shape?

is sublidecal the same as subliflex sold by novachrome?

what about the copyjet adhesive sticker sold by novachrome? does anyone have experience with it? 

thank you,

melinda


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

mel58 said:


> could sublidecal be used to make flexible magnets without lamination? adhere to the sheet magnets then cut shape?
> 
> is sublidecal the same as subliflex sold by novachrome?
> 
> ...


Melinda,
I believe it could. I haven't done magnets with it, but you can certainly adhere it and then cut it. It is very useful. 

It looks like the same product that Novachrome is marketing as Subliflex. JP has a product they call Subliflex or JFlex , but it is a sublimation plastic that is .03 thick about the thickness of a credit card. 

I am not familiar with the copyjet product.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

LB said:


> Melinda,
> I believe it could. I haven't done magnets with it, but you can certainly adhere it and then cut it. It is very useful.
> 
> It looks like the same product that Novachrome is marketing as Subliflex. JP has a product they call Subliflex or JFlex , but it is a sublimation plastic that is .03 thick about the thickness of a credit card.
> ...


 _How difficult Is It to cut? And does It come with adhesive Backing or do you apply your own? _


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

haha, I just looked back through my emails and I had already talked to jp about their sublidecal. but I was asking them about using my epson 1400 with claria ink to print on it and then laminating it. I have two epson 1400s I'd like to find some use for now that I've switched to the ricoh 3300 for sublimation. but will still have to buy some of that and play around with it. and find something else for the epsons to do.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

iainlondon said:


> _How difficult Is It to cut? And does It come with adhesive Backing or do you apply your own? _


It is almost like vinyl in thickness, so it is very easy to cut. We have a laser and it works great in that, but you can also cut it on a plotter (or with a pair of scissors for that matter). 

It has it's own adhesive. When first put on, it can be removed for placement etc. After 72 hours it becomes permanent and is very hard to remove. I put some on a wood box the end of October and I looked at it again Thanksgiving and it was securely in place. 
Try this link [media]http://www.trdistributors.net/Documents/Techtips/tt-sublimation-SubliDecal_Mylar.pdf[/media]


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

has anyone used the printable inkjet magnets from magnet king?

Magnet King - FLEXIBLE VINYL MAGNETIC SHEETING

they also have a peel and stick laminate. they say it only needs to be on outside magnets but I'd still like to use my epson 1400s with claria ink and I was told that in trials the claria ink on magnets will run when exposed to water so I need to laminate them.

or should I use a different laminate like the 3m?

is I should start another thread just holler but it seemed to fit here with this one.

Thanks,

Melinda


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

friends/family have told me they have received some of these types of magnets (the flexible ones that are laminated) where they laminate doesn't last long before it starts lifting and peeling. these have been the type of magnets I want to make like save the date and baby announcements. most of these haven't been *home made* but printed professionally but I don't want to use whatever process those printers use !


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of the Subliflex as zipper pulls.
The florescent lighting didn't give the best photo.

Ray


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

RaptorRay said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the Subliflex as zipper pulls.
> The florescent lighting didn't give the best photo.
> 
> Ray


Way cool - we use the Subliflex for BMX number plates. Did you have them cut on a CCM?


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

Cut on a table top shear and corner rounder.

Ray


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

mel58 said:


> has anyone used the printable inkjet magnets from magnet king?
> 
> Magnet King - FLEXIBLE VINYL MAGNETIC SHEETING
> 
> ...


I have used these with my injet printer. However, make sure the printer can feed from the top because these sheets are quite heavy and a bottom feeding printer may not be able to pick them up, and if they do, they may come thru crooked.


----------

